# Brew It Yourself



## Kendall

Does anyone have any quick simple (as in quick i don't indicate fermentation time) ways to brew any sort of alcoholic deliciousness? As long as its not complicated I don't care what it is.


----------



## dänny

get a gallon jug (ive gotten unfiltered apple juice that comes in a gallon glass jug and just used that juice for the first batch.)
some kind of juice, you can use concentrate too but make sure its 100% juice. put it in the jug but leave room for the sugar.
put in 2 cups of sugar, 1 packet of yeast.
put the cap back on and shake it up so it mixes. then take the cap off and put a ballon over the top so the gases can expand into it and let it sit for about 2 weeks(out of the sun) or until the ballon deflates. then syphon it into another container so you dont get all the residue thats left on the bottom.

i got this from a little bit more detailed recipie but dont know where it is.you might be able to look it up. this is how ive done it several times and it turned out pretty good most of the time. make sure that everything is very clean before you start so that you arnt growing bacteria in there (the original recipie said to rinse the jug out with bleach water before putting the juice in i think). anyway thats gotta be the easiest way to make alcohol

Post edited by: danny, at: 2007/03/20 09:55


----------



## Bendixontherails

easiest way to make a strong drink:

basically you want to follow the directions of the last post. you just need fermentation. I make it just like he said, except i put all kinds of fruit in it. whatever the dumpster yeilds. the thing is to make a lot of jugs of it.

Here's the key: when the fermentation has stopped, put the jugs in the freezer. alcohol dosen't freeze. all the other shit will freeze and the nice pure alcohol is what is left liquid. not huge amounts, but no ass explosions. if you drink the hard cider in any quantity you will probably have some diarrhea the next day.


----------



## danvan

me and a few friends have a fairly sizeable beer brewing opperation going at the moment 

its kinda funny i turned 18 the on satdy and now that i can buy alcohol i dont even need to anymore


----------



## Mouse

for like 2 bucks you can get a lil DIY brewing guide from microcosm publishing. I bought it ages ago but lost it. it had quick mixes and other longer ones. 

I dunno if they sell it anymore though. I searched under "brew" and got this from them - 

Brews not bombs - http://www.microcosmpublishing.com/catalog/zines/1465/

home brew - http://www.microcosmpublishing.com/catalog/zines/961/

macking thigns and doing stuff book - http://www.microcosmpublishing.com/catalog/books/1400/


----------



## Mouse

oh wait, never mind. they do still have the one I used to have 


Make your Own fucking Alcohol -
http://www.microcosmpublishing.com/catalog/zines/108/

only costs a buck plus shipping


----------



## Kendall

Is the glass jug a must, or can you just use any clean container (ie. plastic, ect.)?


----------



## leftoverstraps

the glass containers work the best in my opinion but you can use plastic ones (i've used plastic milk jugs before)
easiest homebrew
get a bum jug
drink it
get pineapple juice (100% real juice kind like dole)
(2 containers of juice cans)
1 packet of yeast
2 cups of sugar
pour the juice in the empty bum jug
put the yeast and sugar in put the cap back on shake it up
put a condom or a balloon on the top of the jug instead of the cap and let it ferment for a week
then using another empty container get a funnel and a peice of a t shirt and strain the juice
than rinse out the bum jug and put the funnel in it and strain it again
i like mixing this blue raspberry shit into it so it doesn't have such a rotten pineapple taste to it (doesn't taste bad with out the mix just something you gotta get used to)
its about 17% alc content (at least thats what i think i haven't actually done anytests.... it will get you drunk)


----------



## Crazycoon

If after the first week you start a secondary fermentation, It'll get rid of potential gut rot and the nasty homebrew taste.

Sterilize a second jug with boiling water, soap, or rubbing alcohol. Rinse well. Get some plastic tubing (or scrap garden hose if yer cheap and getto  and sterilize that too. then without disturbing the botton settiment siphon out the brew from jug one into jug two recap it with baloon or condom, and wait another week or however long till its considered done. It will yeild a better taste and better to stomache. ENJOY!


----------



## Line

yeah its seems to easy not to make some


----------



## Kendall

Hahaha, Heeeellll yeah. I have all my supplies lying around here. Ima get ta brewin. Thanks a ton everyone, keep em comin!


----------



## Mouse

after I get my home darkroom built I'm gonna make it a darkroom/beer room. gotta keep in on the d.l. though cuz my 'rents will get pissed if they know.


----------



## bananathrash

my friends made a bunch of wine home brewed. we just went out on trash day and collected wine bottles from the recycling bins and boiled them.

they found the recipe googling. and i never tried any because i was told it was pretty rank.

Post edited by: bananathrash, at: 2007/03/22 15:15


----------



## Line

one question the only packets i can find of yeast come in 7 gram packages is that enough for a gallon if not what is


----------



## drifter

Here's a little trick i learned while serving time at the 'ol greybar motel,,,it's pretty similar to the prvious post, but the beauty of the penetentiary method is that it only takes 3-4 DAYS!,,much easier to get away with, in fact, some comrades and i made some in a hole we had dug in the prison yard,,the cooler temperatures in the ground made it take a few days longer but anyways,,,,,here it is: 

Take one Bucket or pail
line it with a garbage bag
dump in a healthy amount of Orange Juice or any juice with pulp works pretty good ie pineapple, grapefruit (tart ale!)
dump in a considerable amount of sugar, enough to make the brew very sweet if one was to just go ahead and drink it.
take a packet of yeast and drop some water on it to make it into a dough ball.\
drop this ball into a peice of sheer fabric(to serve as a filter so you dont get chunks of yeast dough in yr beer)
tie the bag off tightly, being sure to remove all the air from the bag, yet still tying the bag at the top to make room for the gasses created.
put in a warm place, we used to hide it in the boiler room or a warm mop closet. a room temperature place should be fine.
in about 3-4-5 days it will be some nice shit!
tomato puree works as well, and though it surely doesnt taste as good, it cooks a day or even two days faster!

sorry these measurements arent totally precise, we worked with what we could in there.
ENJOY!
cheers


----------



## drifter

exellent!


----------



## Kendall

:cheer: uhhhh. sounds like prison ale is for me.


----------



## bakerdoo

I would use a bigger pack of yeast than 7 gr. if you can find a homebrew store they have healthy bigger packs of yeast
i homebrew as well and pretty much every post above will work to some degree, 
make sure everything is really clean...it sounds not that improtant but it can make huge differences.
If you are willing to spend some cash you can buy ingredient kits for like $24 which makes 5 gallons
i think its worth it


----------



## danny boil

*danny wrote:*


> get a gallon jug (ive gotten unfiltered apple juice that comes in a gallon glass jug and just used that juice for the first batch.)
> some kind of juice, you can use concentrate too but make sure its 100% juice. put it in the jug but leave room for the sugar.
> put in 2 cups of sugar, 1 packet of yeast.
> put the cap back on and shake it up so it mixes. then take the cap off and put a ballon over the top so the gases can expand into it and let it sit for about 2 weeks(out of the sun) or until the ballon deflates. then syphon it into another container so you dont get all the residue thats left on the bottom.
> 
> i got this from a little bit more detailed recipie but dont know where it is.you might be able to look it up. this is how ive done it several times and it turned out pretty good most of the time. make sure that everything is very clean before you start so that you arnt growing bacteria in there (the original recipie said to rinse the jug out with bleach water before putting the juice in i think). anyway thats gotta be the easiest way to make alcohol
> 
> Post edited by: danny, at: 2007/03/20 09:55



so one gallon of juice in the five gallon jug, or about five gallons of juice in the five gallon jug?


----------



## Matt Derrick

*danny boil wrote:*


> so one gallon of juice in the five gallon jug, or about five gallons of juice in the five gallon jug?



well, if you're using a 5gal bucket, i would fill it about 4gals full. you don't want it to spill over. but if you're using a carboy, you can fill it 5 gallons full.


----------



## snor

does anybody know if it would be a bad idea to boil the wine after it was done?


----------



## TBone

It will cause some of the alcohol to boil off and we don't want that.


----------



## Matt Derrick

*snor wrote:*


> does anybody know if it would be a bad idea to boil the wine after it was done?



why would you boil it?


----------



## Line

was the balloon deflated because mine will be 2 weeks friday and the balloon is still huge


----------



## bananathrash

anyone know of a way to test the alcohol content in home brew?


----------



## Beyond The Sun

To test the amount of alcohol you need a hyrdometer. You could pick one up at a homebrew supply store, or maybe even a hardware store. You have to take a measurement right before you pitch the yeast (called the Original Gravity, or O.G.) and another one when your brew is done (Final Gravity or F.G.). Using the numbers from those two readings you can approximate the alcohol content, although I don't remember the formula off hand.


----------



## Doobie_D

Nice, i used dumpstered pomegrante juice and a sterile rubber glove like the kind you can get at any hospital. In a bum jug. Its only got a couple more days to go. Cant wait!!


----------



## Line

i finished mine last night and wasn't sure how strong it was because of how good it tasted until the end of the third glass when i realized shit im pretty drunk im going to mass produce this biznitch


----------



## Bendixontherails

being from kentucky I feel obligated to share this.
I make mine from corn and beet pulp.
a 50lb. sack of corn ($6)
a 50lb sack of shredded beet pulp ($4)

both easily available at any feed mill, TSC, southern states... etc.

I use an old bathtub, but anything that holds water will work. mix these together and fill the tub with water. at least 30-40 gallons. add yeast, ( I get the one pound blocks of fresh yeast from a bakery)

let work 8-10 days, depending on temp. just until it stops bubbling. If you want you can add a 25lb bag of sugar at this point, which will mak it super strong. if you add the sugar, you have to wait a few more days, till it stops workin. 

you can strain and drink it like this, after it's done working, and it is like 12% alc. 
I put it through a homemade still, which is EASY AS SHIT to make. all you need is a pressure cooker, some small pipe, and a big pot you can chill it down in. 
Run it through once, its between 45-55% (90-100 proof)
run it through again, and you have authentic kentucky 'shine. anywhere from 75-90% (150-180 proof).

if you have a place to do it, msg me and I'll try to send you a diagram of the still. it's SO easy.


----------



## Cush

you wanna PM me so instructions for that still?


----------



## Cush

for all who care the directions to that still have been posted in the photo gallery.

thank you mr. benedixontherails for that.


----------



## Bendixontherails

no sweat. but just call me Bendix. Mr. bendixontherails is my father. 

I will work up the diagram for the thumpkeg if anyone wants it. it is not in the pics and not necessary, but it speeds things up once installed.
basically it makes the shine as strong in one pass as the simple one does in two. 

it's just easier ( and quieter ) to do it twice. thumpkegs are loud.


----------



## Matt Derrick

would someone be willing to do a distilling workshop at the fest for making shine? that would be sweet.


----------



## Matt Derrick

oh yeah, and if you use the balloon technique, you're supposed to let the air out of the balloon every once in a while.


----------



## Bendixontherails

Matt-
I'd be down. my plans for the summer are neccesarily vague, but STPFest is one of the four things on my "hit list".
would have to show up early to make the beer for it, unless it was already workin. for a big batch it can take like two weeks.


Guys- by the way, you can distill anything that has alcohol in it. but don't try distilling isopropyl. Don't ask me how I know... 

Doobie D- you got me droolin over the pomegranite... I love that shit.


----------



## Cush

hey benedix, can you explain how to use the still?


----------



## Bendixontherails

sure man. by the way, can you see/read the words in the pic?

Okay... basically you follow the instructions to brew the shit... or if you don't want to, them just try anything you have homebrewed. if it's got alcohol, it will distill.

you take the pressure cooker and fill it about 3/4 the way full, (try to get as much of the solids out, as they will burn) then seal the lid on and attach the hose ( copper really is safest ) to the thing that you would put the weight on if you were cooking. it's the thing the steam comes out. you turn on the stove and get shit hot. 
the milk jug is set up with cold running water going through it. if you want you can fill the jug with ice cubes and water. the point is COLD. the cold condenses the alcohol vapor.
the steam condesses in the tube and flows into the charcoal filter. Don't skip the filter. if you have to you can use a handul of charred wood cinders and some rags, but DO filter it well. Go to wikipedia and check out "fusel alcohol" 

the shine runs into the bumjug from the filter and voila... it's good to go.:evil: 
since water evaporates wit the alcohol, you may wish to do this whole process two or three times, each time using what collects in the bumjug as what you start in the cooker.


OH... and don't boil the pot dry tryin to get the last bit of it out... the corn and shit will burn to the pot. when you think it's gettin low, just shut it off, wait till it cools, open the cooker up and scoop out as much of the solids as you can, then add more "beer" and start again.

Post edited by: Bendixontherails, at: 2007/04/09 15:06


----------



## bakerdoo

wow...sounds somewhat complex
i might stick the the beer i have brewin
amazing tho


----------



## Bendixontherails

nah, it's not too bad once you know how it works. 

once i start a 'run' as it's called, I can make between 8-10 bumjugs full in an afternoon. 

if you want to you can cut the jugs about 25% with water, and it's still stronger than whiskey!


----------



## Cush

how do you prevent the alcohal from condensing in the second container? like, it vaporizes in the pressure cooker, goes through the first pipe into the cooling chamber. how do you ensure that it won't get into the cooling chamber and return to liquid there? 

also, i have no stove i can use. would it be possible to just do this with a hot plate and an outside stove?


----------



## Doobie_D

So i broke down and strained and drank the pomaganate wine i was making a little early (so i thought). And DAMN it got strong, and tasty as hell. I highly recommed it! It took only 1 and a half weeks for the ballon i put on top to swell up and deflate almost all the way. Tastes like a strong mixed drink of pomegrante and vodka or something like that. 4 liters of juice, 2 cups of sugar, 2 packets of plain ol rapid rise yeast= drunk in a week and a half


----------



## Bendixontherails

doob- solid on man, i'm lovin the pommy idea. i gonna have to know over a naked juice truck and get some:woohoo: 

cush- the alcohol is supposed to condense in the milk jug container, but it is still in the pipe... the tube/pipe comin' out of the cooker is uninterrupted till you get to the filter and jug. the tube just runs through a high and a low hole in the milk jug, with the cool water running around it. this makes the tube cold and condenses the alcohol vapor. that's why copper is best; better cooling. think of the milk jug as a radiator. it just cools the fluid inside with water around it instead of air. in fact, the real backwoods assholes often use a truck radiator as a condenser. that's how you get lead poisoningfrom cheap 'shine. most of those guys won't even drink what they make...

i guess the pic is a little out of line, but the whole apparatus runs down hill. the milk jug(condenser) is lower than the cooker, and the bum jug is lower than the condenser. that way it all flows smooth.

and anything that will boil water will work. a hotplate works fine. I have done it (once) over a camp fire. it was a pain in the ass, but it worked.

cool?


----------



## Doobie_D

So i just finished consuming the pomegrante wine. Delicious! and potent(3 weeks fermented/ aged). Then i continued with red grape (blended down), shit carton-grape juice, orange-apple, and strawberry-orange-apple-yerba matte- wines. The red grape just got drank and MAN! shit got strong very quickly! take grapes (any, dumpstered preferably) put em in a blender. Add suger(a cup or 2). The skins got natural yeast already in them so they do the work for you. put the whole mess in a (preferabvly glass) container and let stand in a warm place that keeps a constant temp.. 11 days is what it took to get me nice off a little more than 1/2 a 4L bum jug. Cant wait till the rest matures. Curious about how the yerba wine turns out!


----------



## Bendixontherails

im workin on actual vodka right now. or at least a backwoods version. still just makin basic shine, but i started with potatoes. should be interesting to see if it changes the flavor.

yerba mate? doob- you get mad props for original ideas


----------



## Matt Derrick

*Bendixontherails wrote:*


> yerba mate? doob- you get mad props for original ideas



duuuude... we can make our own equivalent of sparks! man i love that shit!


----------



## A better World

any sugar based juice and yeast will do the trick try welches grape juice with yeast let it sit for a few weeks drink and enjoy dont forget to allow slight ventilation or itl blow up like a dry ice bomb


----------



## heavybongloads1

*MattPist wrote:*


> oh yeah, and if you use the balloon technique, you're supposed to let the air out of the balloon every once in a while.



What I like to do is poke a hole in the balloon with a pin and its big enough that air is being released but not big enough to allow bacteria in.


----------



## heavybongloads1

Also here is a better diagram of a moonshine still. 







http://home.howstuffworks.com/moonshine.htm

Has more info on moonshining. I'm still trying to figure it all out myself. I just hope I don't go blind in that process. :laugh:

Post edited by: heavybongloads1, at: 2007/06/30 18:43


----------



## Dillinger

delicious - thank you everybody for posting this.


----------



## Dillinger

does anyone else have to syphon the alcohol a hundred times before all (or most) of the residue is gone?


----------



## Bendixontherails

yeah. the residue can be a pain in the ass. try this. go get one of those iced tea jugs that have a spout an inch or so from the bottom. the sediment settles below the spout and won't drain off with the goods!


----------



## k-pop

if ya want to be really cheap about it i think you can freeze listerine and drink the unfrozen alchohol


----------



## Dillinger

k-pop said:


> if ya want to be really cheap about it i think you can freeze listerine and drink the unfrozen alchohol



oh...godddd..oh man..
I'm not certain that I will ever, ever be that desperate.


----------



## RandomRaccoon

http://www.winepress.us/forums/index.php?showtopic=12862&st=0&p=146084&

Not my design but its pretty sweet...
Im gonna mimic it so I can be done using up half the carboys just for pulp in a mash method...


----------



## dirtbag

When we used to make pruno in jail. We'd pool up our oranges from our breakfast bags, save the crust from our bread at lunch(yeast), and save the sugar packets from our breakfast bags. Then we'd put all of that in a couple well rinsed shampoo bottles and everyone would take turns taking the bottles into the shower with them. Keeping the hot water running over the bottles would speed up the fermentation. Being that we used bread crust, we'd have a healthy batch of mold floating up top. You'd also have to open the bottle every time it started to bulge. After a few days you strain them into everyone's cups through a t-shirt.

It was very complimentary to jailhouse burritos with bologna added to them.


----------



## elokupa

how much yeast do I use for 5 gallons? I have 300g


----------



## Benny

haaa..I love the jailhouse pruno. American ingenuity at its best.


----------



## bikegeek666

leftoverstraps said:


> the glass containers work the best in my opinion but you can use plastic ones (i've used plastic milk jugs before)
> easiest homebrew
> get a bum jug
> drink it
> get pineapple juice (100% real juice kind like dole)
> (2 containers of juice cans)
> 1 packet of yeast
> 2 cups of sugar
> pour the juice in the empty bum jug
> put the yeast and sugar in put the cap back on shake it up
> put a condom or a balloon on the top of the jug instead of the cap and let it ferment for a week
> then using another empty container get a funnel and a peice of a t shirt and strain the juice
> than rinse out the bum jug and put the funnel in it and strain it again
> i like mixing this blue raspberry shit into it so it doesn't have such a rotten pineapple taste to it (doesn't taste bad with out the mix just something you gotta get used to)
> its about 17% alc content (at least thats what i think i haven't actually done anytests.... it will get you drunk)



i'm pretty sure fermentation stops at 14%. i think, maybe about 75% sure.


----------



## bikegeek666

mattpist said:


> *Bendixontherails wrote:*
> 
> 
> duuuude... we can make our own equivalent of sparks! man i love that shit!



i've made mint (and other herb) wine before, so the mate should work pretty well. that's a fucking great idea.

i've been wanting to start some more brews but haven't got anywhere to let shit ferment, but a kid at hellarity and i have talked about starting some brews and maybe building a still...i want to distill mead. honey vodka?


----------



## skunkpit

right now iv got a 35L carboy brewing bananas, pears, and some apples

got a 55L carboy that is 3/4ths full of primarily 4 different kinds of apples, a few pears raspberrys and just found a front-of-the-lawn hop bush, gonna add some hop tea into it as well also if i can find it somewheres im going to grab one of em malted barley extract cans dilute it and add to fill the carboy up the rest of the way
should be interesting

all from dumpstered fruit

long live flailcore brewing


----------



## dVEC

bikegeek666 said:


> i'm pretty sure fermentation stops at 14%. i think, maybe about 75% sure.



Depends on what kind of yeast you're using, how tolerant it is of living in ts own piss (basically). Up in Buffalo I know some kids making "Killiu!" which is basically just sugar mash bare-bones booze with "Turbo Yeast" - the packet has a picture of a carbouy rocketing to the moon. That yeast keeps going until at least 20% or so, and likely more.


----------



## bikegeek666

ah, okay. i'd heard of more tolerant yeast before and wasn't sure if it was true, having not had any personal experience with it.


----------



## skunkpit

budweiser uses some kind of weird patented synthetic turbo yeast
its pretty gross


----------



## bikegeek666

*has anyone made sake?*

i'm reading about it...it looks involved, but i figure it can't be as hard as all that once you do it...any experiences, tips, observations?


----------



## skunkpit

*has anyone made sake?*

im pretty sure its rice+rasins
n sometimes its stilled somethin somethin


----------



## bikegeek666

*has anyone made sake?*

well, the recipes i've found say that you have to cook rice so it's wet and sticky, then add some stuff that you can make by making an earlier batch of sticky rice and letting it mold...i dunno, it seems like a fairly lengthy process, but i'm curious if anyone has done it...seems like no. i think i'll try that before long and report back with how it went. i need to get shit a little more solidified here to be able to do that.


----------



## raccoon42

*has anyone made sake?*

yes I have and no I havent
you specificaly need a type of yeast called koji
it is an in-between enzyme that turns the rice starch into a sugar the other yeast(brewing yeast)can eat more readily.
this at least where I'm at(canada) is difficult to find although if you have the means 
you can order it online.
what I have made is an easy bastardization of sake
it's fast as beer(technically is beer) and if it turn out, quite tasty.
3 pounds rice(your suppost to have the least milled you can get but I just used whatever I could find)
1 pound raisins(most raisins are covered in hydrogenated oil, try and find ones that arent)
1/2-1 pound sugar(this is the cheater as you don't have the koji)
about 2 gallons water
normal brewing yeast
put everything in the pot-not the yeast- and
boil the fuck out of it for about 8 hours-this kills everything and make it easy'er for the yeast.-stir often as it is very prone to burning on the bottom-unless you want charcoal beer-depending on the type of rice you used you may have to add more water
as some rices expand to the point where you have no product left
use your own judgment.
repeatedly skim the film that comes off the top.
let cool to room temp. put it in a very clean bucken 
add yeast, cover and wait three to four weeks
siphon into carboy add lock wait three month bottle and drink.
or if you don't want to wait after three weeks I suggest
boiling it again for 5 minutes to kill the yeast cool somewhat and drink
boiling afterwords may be tabboo to some but I'd rather not overload my body with yeast
candida farms your organs for nutrients.
hope this helps
green coon


----------



## skunkpit

*has anyone made sake?*

iv got about 4 kilos of brown rice
im going to try to sprout or malt if you will, this brown rice (aparently white and wild rice dont sprout)
and yeah make it into beer
iv made one beer so far without adding any sugar that was alcoholic 
basically just need to keep reusing the same liquid with more and more fresh malt (be it rice corn barley etc etc) ill do it untill the wort is sticky to the touch then ferment. 
this has been making really tasty homebrew for me
i had malted/sprouted 2 kilos of organic popcorn then boiled in a wort and fermented it.
2 kilos only made about 400 ml of probably 2-3% alcohol
beer makin is extremly resource consuming, say to grow all that grain to the finished sake, but is delicious

anyhows ill post once i finish malted rice beer stuff


----------



## raccoon42

*has anyone made sake?*

that's awsome 
let me know if it actually sprouts
most the stuff is irradiated when it comes across the border and won't sprout
you'll have to show me how to malt properly next we meet
green coon
ps:how's popcorn beer?


----------



## bikegeek666

*has anyone made sake?*

i'm curious as to how koji is made, that's one of the parts that made it seem involved.


----------



## RideMoreTrains

was in parrotsville, tn this past week... drank a shot of moonshine in remembrance of the best damn moonshiner out there... marvin 'popcorn' sutton.. anyone from these parts of TN, or the Appalachian mountains knows who i'm talking about.


----------



## Doobie_D

Just to add on to this I found a pretty cool site HomeBrewTalk.com - Beer, Wine, Mead, & Cider Brewing Discussion Community. tons of information. This winter when I was living in Roseville I got super into brewing. I found out for a cheap primary fermenter you can go to a burgerking dumpster and find their old oil containers which are #2 plastic and 5 gallons. Any plastic container thats #1 pete or #2 hdpe grade plastic is good for brewing. Awhile back I was talking about a yerba wine, well I did yerba mead it came out at about 14% abv. And tastes like a jaager like liquor. I highly reccomend. Another thing I'd like to add is if you use a good yeast from a brew store it not only survives in a higher consentration of it's own piss but it finishes faster and clears better.


----------



## wartomods

heavybongloads1 said:


> *MattPist wrote:*
> 
> 
> What I like to do is poke a hole in the balloon with a pin and its big enough that air is being released but not big enough to allow bacteria in.



lol, bacterias are much smaller than a needle poke, but i understand it gives much less exposure, yet it is better to have a closed balloon, cause that tiny hole can let air pass and air can transport suspended bacterias and above of all it allows oxygen in, fermentationm is is a catabolic process that uses no oxygen and most of the yeast varieties will do normal respiration if there is oxygen, normal respiration will produce disgusting excretions that have no alcohol content or energetic value, only fermentation process will produce alcohol , other unpleasant bacterias will multiplicate with the presence of oxygen thing that they wouldnt be able if there wasnt any. if you dont let any oxygen in the only process the yeast or other bacteria can do to obtain energy from sugar is fermentation, thus excreting alcohol.

the quantity of yeast is relative and depends how much time are you willing to wait, yeast are living things and they can multiplicate.

Btw: i am looking to brew somekind kind of perry, second destilation can change drink quality . you can aslo add sugar in the end to carbonate the drink


----------



## Bendixontherails

doobie- I'm glad to hear the yerba worked out. I'm gonna have to give that one a try. 

I made 38gal (after filtering, started w/ a 50 barrel full) of heavily sugared turbo-beer using a case of expired dried fruit trail mix I dumpstered and 30lbs of sugar. tasty, but needed a bit more kick. distilled half of it (2x) and added it back to the rest. Kick ass. about schnapps strength (20% ish), and tasty as hell.


----------



## oldmanLee

Ah,one of my favorite things,and its just about the time of year to start a batch.


Pear Plonk
Came up with this one while living up in N.H.
You will need for the fermintation tank:
1- 5gal food service bucket with snap lid
1- 1 pint mason jar
1- Bic style pen(the one with the clear plastic body)
18 inches rubber tubing(3/16 id will work)

CLEAN THE BUCKET! Nothing screws up a good brew like shmutz in your tank.Take the lid,and poke a hole in the centre that the bic pen body tube will barely press in.Take the guts out of the pen,put the tube thru the hole.Attach the rubber tubing to the top of the pen body,sliding it down about 1 1/2 inches.Slide the tube/rubber down untill the rubber presses against the top of the lid.

Your mash: Get a gallon of dead ripe pears(the organic co-op in Concord ,N,H. would give them away if they wern't"pretty").Wash,trim out the stem and seeds(makes bitter)chop and dump in your bucket.Add 1 pound cane sugar(raw will also work).On your stove/heatsouce warm up 2 gallons of water to about 100 degrees.Stir in 3 packets of dry yeast(yes ,bread yeast will work for this recipe) untill disolved.Pour into bucket over the fruit /sugar.Stir,and the snap the lid on.Take your mason jar,fill about half way wtih water.Set on top of the lid,and put the rubber tubing into the water.You may have to put a weight on the tubing ,it has to stay UNDER the water(keeps random "wild "yeasts from screwing with the fermentation).Put the whole thing in an area that will stay between about 70-80 degrees F.
You probably will see bubbles forming in the mason jar almost immediatly.Great!That is your friend the yeast makin' alcohol!Leave it alone,except for a once a day rock of the fermentation tank(do not open the lid) to get the sugar exposed that will be settled on the bottom.After about two weeks,you will see the bubbles slow to almost nothing.Get a cup of sugar,open the lid quick,dump it in and stir,snap the lid back down.Let it work for another week.After the week is up,shoud be no/very few bubbles forming.Take off the top,and with a clear plastic hose/tube,sihpon off the liquid into STURDY glass bottles(old Grolch beer bottles do nfine,the ones with the bail and stopper top).Take the leavings and put them on your compost(don't use for chicken feed or hogfeed,unless you want drunk livestock).The resulting brew will have about a 16% alcohol content,and tates like candied pears.

A final note:this recipe came by way of my Uncle Gilbert(may he rest in peace),who was the greatest moonshiner in my family.He had it by way of his daddy,and as close as I can find,the first bunch of my family that made it to this country in the 1700s brought this same recipe from the old country.So if you make a batch,raise a glass to him,and all the other hillbillies that came before.


----------



## farmer john

How to Make Kool Aid Wine: 12 steps - wikiHow

works great


----------



## Smallredbox

Finally got started myself! I got some pics:




This is my first batch of Mead, started last night :cheers:


----------



## Wolfeyes

I once made wine with jolly ranchers. Put about 3/4 gallon water in a pot on low heat, gently start stirring in jolly ranchers until you get a really sweet mixture, but don't let it get too thick. Add more warm water if need be.

Put it in your fermenter, throw in some turbo yeast and let'er rip. Works best with all one flavor. Tried it with grape and green apple. Neither one was phenomenal, but man did it get me trashed.


----------



## churl

If anyone has any questions on homebrewing feel free to private message me with any questions. I'll be happy to try and tailor the info to how much or how little you're trying to get out of your project and tailored to what resources you have available. My partner and I have made over 25 batches of beer, wine, and mead (what an overrated beverage!). Feel free to send questions about distillation to me as well. Also, if you're in Atlanta, stop by and see our 4 tap kegerator (picture coming soon )


----------



## Cade

*Homemade Wine*

This is a simple brew for anyone that is interested in making cheap homemade wine. I made my first batch with Welch's purple grapes, and I'm now on my second set with some white grapes. Everything can be bought at the store for about $5, and can make up to a gallon. Next I'm going to try apples, or just plain sugar wine. 

How to Make Cheap & Easy Wine! - Edot forums


----------



## Dumpsterhump

*Homemade Wine*

Thats pretty much what I do, without the boiling part, and I use a 5 gallon sparklets water jug.
I made a new batch on thursday night. I can't wait to try this new flavor


----------



## streetlight

*Homemade Wine*

Thanks for the post, going to try it out ASAP.


----------



## JoshyWashy

*Homemade Wine*

i made sugar wine in my room when i was younger. didnt taste very good... i bet it would be better with the juice. and guys, whatever you do... dont try to distill it in your room with plastic tubing, a candle, and a glass. the glass will crack and dump alcohol on your carpet. the candle may also light it on fire and melt wax into the carpet. if you are as dumb as me, at least have a jug of water ready in case of an emergency. (got lucky there)


----------



## Brand0nRagged

*Homemade Wine*

sugar fermentation totally works. the best part is all the ingredients can be purchased with food stamps. and if you know how to use a still, you're even more set. last winter we stayed plenty drunk off our home made vodka. never got around to trying to make whiskey before the property owner came back and told us to leave, but yeah. i always ferment in 3 or 5 gal. buckets with what my dad calls a "poor man's bubbler", a tube coming out the top into a water bottle on the side. eh. if anyone needs specifics you can hit me up.


----------



## Brand0nRagged

*Homemade Wine*



JoshyWashy said:


> dont try to distill it in your room with plastic tubing, a candle, and a glass.


 
whoa, haha. i have no idea who gave you that idea, but i cant imagine how those things could "distill" anything.


----------



## JoshyWashy

*Homemade Wine*

i came up with the idea on my own based on what i had and a basic knowledge of how distillation worked. i propped the glass full of sugar wine above the candle and fixed a funnel upside down to the top with tubing coming off of it and had the tube coiled up in ice packs and cold wet rags. worked pretty well till the glass broke and dumped alcohol all over the candle and floor.


----------



## Brand0nRagged

*Homemade Wine*



JoshyWashy said:


> i came up with the idea on my own based on what i had and a basic knowledge of how distillation worked. i propped the glass full of sugar wine above the candle and fixed a funnel upside down to the top with tubing coming off of it and had the tube coiled up in ice packs and cold wet rags. worked pretty well till the glass broke and dumped alcohol all over the candle and floor.


 
yeah that sounds like fun, haha.


----------



## EphemeralStick

*Homemade Wine*

believe it or not i actually made homemade wine in my college biology class. tasted like prison wine and made my head spin reeeally fast. ... it was awesome haha.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

*Homemade Wine*

I've heard that freezing is the easiest way to distill if you have freezer access. Appearently because alcohol doesn't freeze it should just be sitting on top after you freeze your whatever. 

I've also heard of people just straight up distilling cooking wine, which has salt in it, but you can buy it on food stamps. That sounds like a waste of time to me though if you can just make your own hooch to distill.

Anybody tried making wine in an old space bag to carry in thier pack as they go?


----------



## Cade

*Homemade Wine*



> Anybody tried making wine in an old space bag to carry in thier pack as they go?



I don't know if that will work if you're using yeast to ferment the juices. You need the yeast to sit still in a dark place for a few weeks, but after thats done, you can carry it anyhow anywhere.

Tip: If you make sugar wine, combine the finished product with a packet of Kool-aid. It looks, tastes, and smells like Kool-aid, but can get you drunk.


----------



## GLASZ

*Homemade Wine*

if you're going to be traveling for a good couple months it's always nice to make a 20-30 gallon batch (pending on the climate) to be fully fermented upon you arrival. There' is some simple dandelion /sumac/ elderberry, recipes floating around the web that you can get alot, if not all the ingredients from food stamps or the forest. Can be drinkable by 3- 4 weeks or for the best taste 3 -6 months (to remove cloudiness)


----------



## trotsky

*Homemade Wine*

just started about a gallon of hard cider.
Bought super sugary IGA applejuice and put organic dry yeast in it.
hopefully it'll work. no potassium sorbate or sodium benzoate. just vitamin c which should be fine?


----------



## 123homefree

*Homemade Wine*

* * * * * * * * * * * * * Jail Juice (wine)
1) *Dampen a piece of bread, put it in a clean sock*
** * and tie off sock opening.*
2) *Fill trash bag with 1/3 parts warm water,*
** * 1/3 fresh or dried fruit and 1/3 parts sugar.*
** * Tie the bag closed and let ferment for 24 hours.
3) *Add sock to trashbag and tie off the bag loosely. *
** * Ferment an additional 48 hours or more, strain and*
** * serve.*


----------



## BrainDeadUnit

For those wondering what the original apple juice derived one tastes like...
Quite a bit like wine if it were made of apples instead of grapes.


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy

Here's a really good link on how to make your own Kombucha. If anyone's into it? 




http://www.seedsofhealth.co.uk/fermenting/kombucha_howto.shtml


----------



## streetlight

I've got a batch of the apple cider brewing at the moment. Its been going for about 5 days, Can't wait 'til it's done!


----------



## Dmac

super easy, just take some fruit juice heat it up and stir in as much sugar as it will absorb, let it cool, add some yeast. in a couple of days you got home made hooch.
the higher the sugar content, the higher the proof. just strain it to get the sediment out and you are good to go. yeast comes in small packages so it is easy to pocket if ya do't have the cash. if you can't get the yeast, you can use bread, but it will take longer for it to ferment. whenever it stops making bubbles (froth on the top) it is time to strain and trink.

actually make it with yeast in a microbiology class in the old collage days.


----------



## streetlight

I found this recipe on THCfarmer. I definitely would love to try this..."Psycho cider"



" Psycho Cider (first made 1995)
10 litres pure apple juice (If you have a fruit press and access to bucket loads of apples this is best otherwise 100% PURE apple juice best from a health food shop ,but any 100% pure juice with NO ADDITIVES OR SUGARS ETC. will do)
15 litres water
6kgs sugar (4kgs sugar /2kgs glucose)
Wine yeast(strong white wine/Champagne) and Cider yeast (this is optional as this is more for flavour)

How to add the marijuana? I basically have just stuck the weed in a brewing bag (very similar to a bubble bag) and stuck it in a bucket of water and add ice and mash it around(Sound familiar?) With the solution you have left after you remove the brewing bag and contents you add this to the brew at secondry fermintation.NEVER just throw in weed ,this will encourage infections and effect the flavour very badly,usually its tastes like rotting vegitation ,also this lets the cannaboids seep into your brew and will make the effect of the brew very downer,stoney,red eyed ,only useful if you suffer from insomnia 

First mix apple juice and 12ltrs water( add some boiled water to bring the temperature to about 20-24C) and add 4kgs of sugar and mix well
Place yeast in a pint glass with sugar and warm water.Leave for 10mins and check you can see froth forming.(this means the yeast has kicked in)
Add this frothing yeast to the bucket and mix well.
Leave for about 3/4 weeks or until frothing has died down.Keep in a covered fermanting bin DO NOT SEAL THE CONTAINER(The time really depends on the yeast you are using so check on the packet)
Now filter the solution into another bucket,the solution should not be sweet(do not be too fussy about the filtering) add the marijuana solution approx 3ltrs.(see process above) and add the last 2kgs sugar or if you want smaller finer bubbles add glucose( you may need to add a bit extra for glucose,if you have been really enthusiastic about filtering you may need to add more yeast as well,if the solution is still really sweet add less sugar)
Leave for about 2weeks and then filter into another bin and leave to settle for a week and then bottle.
If you want sparkling wine or cider it is best to add a 1/2 cup of glucose into another bin and filter the cycocyder into this bin and then bottle.You should have sparkling wine or cider within 2 weeks.
WARNING
MAKING SPARKLING WINES CAN LEAD TO EXPLODING BOTTLES .DO NOT SECURE THE CORKS ON BOTTLES WHILE FERMENTING IN BOTTLES.

This should produce a clear sweet cider.
Use less sugar if you want a dry cider -1kg sugar -1/2(Half)glucose
Also the sugar amount will vary to the yeasts you use ,the amounts I use are designed for MAXIMUM STRENGTH cider so you may find using less suits you better.
Also if you are using refined apple juice reverse the amounts of apple juice and water.Thus Apple 15ltr water 10ltr. The amount I quote is for thick pressed apple juice.
Hope you budding home brewers find this useful.. "


Ofcourse i would not do it exactly like that, just very stoked to try the Combination of THC to Cider


----------



## GutterGrayse

It'd be CBD cider, more than anything.


----------



## Nemo

How about brewing some Ayahuasca?!
Ayahuasca.com 
I'm going to make some Kombucha! thanks for the post


----------



## streetlight

CBD cider?


----------



## Spinelli

I tried making hard cider from scratch, with fresh apples. It was stupid, and tasted like shit. Making meed is hella easy and pretty tasty, kinda cheap too.


----------



## Jdm81

If you live with your folks and they aren't down with the idea...I'd really recommend just buying a 40..or findind someone to buy it..or finding somewhere else to brew. Cause unless your parents have no sense of smell..they are gonna know its there pretty quick..Anything fermenting will tend to give off a pretty noticeable smell you know.




Mouse said:


> after I get my home darkroom built I'm gonna make it a darkroom/beer room. gotta keep in on the d.l. though cuz my 'rents will get pissed if they know.


----------



## crazy john

just started. i was druunk already and think i added to much yeast, but thats ok, ill stomach it if need be. ill let you know how it comes out in a week or 2


----------



## crazy john

ok,im a lil scared to test this out,but i brewed some up and ill let you know how it was depending on what the medical examiners say hahaha


----------



## crazy john

damn, this shit aint to bad. tasty too


----------



## Doobie_D

crazy john said:


> just started. i was druunk already and think i added to much yeast, but thats ok, ill stomach it if need be. ill let you know how it comes out in a week or 2



You cant really add "too much yeast". In fact, the more you use the faster it will finish.


----------



## crazy john

hell yeah, i added a ton of yeast lol. it stoped fermenting this morning and it is pretty damn good. it definatley works too


----------



## bryanpaul

moonshine using sugar mash
http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/9v2EMy/jonahsimon.com/public_forum/mooninites/moonshine.html
this popped up while i was on stumbleupon.com .... one of the "interests" on there is homebrewing.... lots of good shit comes up....... but yeah..... this looked like it was worth sharing


----------



## crazy john

now that looks wort trying!!! im gunna hit the scrap yard today and try to fin as much of this stuff as possible. thanks for the link man!


----------



## bryanpaul

after yer done making the shine ^ try this with it............. www.midwesternexposure.wordpress.com/2010/08/15/napolitan-limoncello-a-family-recipe


----------



## steelcitybrew

Ive been making 5 gallon batches of cider every two or three weeks for the past like 8 or 10 months.

heres my recipe

17 - litres real apple juice not from concentrate (ive used concentrate too, just as good, and easier to carry home plus cheaper)

1 KG of cane sugar - any sugar works just needs to be finer than the regular granulated sugar ( thats just short of 2 lbs i believe) (my brew store has this stuff cheaper than the grocery stores)

1 package of Lalvin 1118 yeast(get at brew store)

half a teaspoon of yeast nutrient (get a brew store)

------------------------------

I put this all into one of those 5 gallon glass wine Carboys, shake, and let it sit with an air lock on it.
Sanitize this with a bleach / water combination, and rinse until you cannot smell bleach any more in the carboy. Be careful not to contaminate the carboy with the tap or anything. I doubt you will, im pretty careless and havnt had a contamination yet

I than let it ferment for as long as I can wait. a week at a minimum. Remember longer you wait the better it will taste! And if you can keep what your fermenting cool, around the low 70's it will also taste better. I think thats it.
Get a big rubber maid container and freeze some water bottles, put the carboy in there with water to keep it cool.

I add sulphite and sulphate to kill off the yeast (get from a brew store) and sweeten with 3 apple juice concentrate, then bottle!

This comes out to about 8 - 10 percent alcohol


----------



## Doobie_D

Fuck yes! I love EC-1118. That shit is a beast. It's basically a turbo yeast that has been packaged as a champagne yeast. If you use 10 or so packets you can ferment stuff out to 18-19% in a couple days. But that's only if your going for a mash to distill with. 
But yeah. That stuff makes great cider for sure.


----------



## bikegeek666

think i'll try that. i want to brew something but i've only got about a month before i'll be trying to move...and selling all my brewing equipment...


----------



## MrD

I just finished making 2 gallons of wine.
Everything went better than expected!
Used fresh orange juice from the tree in my back yard and black berries i dumpstered.
Only took 7 days to completely ferment. And godamn is it strong!
Super sour but overall fantastic!
Will do again.


----------



## steelcitybrew

Thats sounds really good! Id back sweeten that bastard though so its not as sour.

Im not a fan of the taste of right fermented out wine


----------



## dprogram

Sounds better than mouthwash


----------



## crazy john

so thank you for this thread. ive never been so drunk for so cheap for as long as i have been. ive been makeing this recipie about once every week and a half plus i make super yeasted batches with tons of sugar every couple days so i can drink while i wait for the good stuff. i also found that i have cut down on the amount i physically consume in the past couple weeks and i think its because of this process, but im not sure why or if it even really is


----------



## dprogram

I know I smoke less because I roll my own with the filter tubes and little cig maker slider deal.So you might be right in that aspect.


----------



## dprogram

Last night was vanilla and mouthwash for me lol.


----------



## crazy john

hahah oh boy. if you add more yeat to the brew it yourself recipeie from the thread you can have some awesome booze in 24 hours. and those filter tube ciggs are AWESOME!!!


----------



## crazy john

o wait thats the thread were on. well i guess thats proof that it works hahahah cuz im feelin it now


----------



## crazy john

does anyone know how to make yeast? just wondering. i think u gotta use apple peals or somthin but idk


----------



## dprogram

Ok you guys...boought yeast...pure cider...and I found a gallon jug and washed it in bleach...so my next step woul be to add yeast sugar and cider and see what happens right?


----------



## MrD

dprogram said:


> Ok you guys...boought yeast...pure cider...and I found a gallon jug and washed it in bleach...so my next step woul be to add yeast sugar and cider and see what happens right?



*Add 2 cups of sugar and the packet of yeast. Mix it up and put a balloon over the top of the jug. Soon enough, fucking wine.*


----------



## dprogram

I love you....j/k thanks


----------



## steelcitybrew

crazy john said:


> does anyone know how to make yeast? just wondering. i think u gotta use apple peals or somthin but idk



You can re-use your yeast dude, Get a clean jug to siphon all your cider (wine, whatever) into.....

let the jug your fermenting in sit for a while, so that all the yeast is at the bottom and not floating around your cider (or just leave it in the same place you left it to ferment and siphon from there)

Grab a tube and siphon your cider into that new container.
-Try not to let your siphon touch the yeast cake at the bottom of your jug so you keep your cider clear

Then you just add more liquid on top of the yeast, and your sugar, give 'er a shake

Now you got cider that is going to ferment even faster than using package yeast!
while saving the dollar you would have used for that champagne yeast or whatever for the cider (or wine, whayever).

***

And be careful about sealing your batch into containers while its sweet, and still fermenting. (it can be bitter and still be fermenting) Because you will have these blowing up on you. Be careful. If your bottling or storing in a gallon jugs make sure you refridgerate them as soon as possible. Maybe keep the cap off until its completely cold. Yeast will go inactive in fridges.

Especially if your sweetening your wine (cider). Make sure that its already cold before you add sugar or frozen concentrate or whatever sweetener, it will reduce chances of a bottle bomb

Just because its not bubbling doesnt mean its not still fermenting.
And its a shitty shitty mess to clean up. (also could be dangerous)


----------



## steelcitybrew

And you can hope to trap wild yeast if you get a bucket fill it with juice, buy cheese cloth to cover the top (dont go over kill, sheet or two to keep the bugs and dust out) then leave it outside in the open air.

And you hope that you dont get bacteria, you will know if its bacteria if it flat out doesnt seem edible. Smell, look, colour, taste. Then you reuse the yeast and save it once you get yourself a good strain.

And yeah apple skin has yeast im about 95% sure, and that buying unpasturized cider, you can get away with not using yeast at all but just adding sugar (if you want), and throw an airlock or balloon on to and leave it to ferment. And hope it didnt get infected with bacteria or something


----------



## crazy john

aweosme man!!! thanks for the info


----------



## dprogram

Still haven't tried this yet. I think I have read every single recipe. Now I need a glass jug since the Sunny D on I cleaned it too wide to get a balloon over.


----------



## bryanpaul

dprogram said:


> Still haven't tried this yet. I think I have read every single recipe. Now I need a glass jug since the Sunny D on I cleaned it too wide to get a balloon over.


use a condom


----------



## dprogram

Yeah...I don't have any of those. I've got a punching bag balloon I used from when I had a few boxes of NO2. It's hardcore and I cant get it over the top....I'll figure it out. I wonder if you added vanilla extract to the finished product if it would make it worth the high cost for the added kick?


----------



## steelcitybrew

you dont need to get too technical man. saran wrap over the opening and elastic, hell even a cd case over the opening


----------



## Kim Chee

I used to have a fairly elaborate hobbyist wine making kit at home and am somewhat knowledgeable in this area. You can make a drinkable wine from welch's frozen concentrate and sugar (both ebt-able), add enough sugar that it would make you kinda sick if you drank a large glass (really sweet!). Next add some wine yeast from your local homebrew supply, a 1-2$ package will make up to 5 gallons. I suggest lalvin ec-1118 for high alcohol concentration and quick fermentation time. If you're only going to make two gallons, dump the whole thing in. Make sure you have enough room in your container so when it starts bubblin' it doesn't make a mess. Keep it in a place that is about 75* a little higher/lower is ok but it will affect the fermentation time. If you did everything right, it will be furiously fizzing in 2-3 days (more or less on temp). Watch for the fizzing to kind of slow down, when it does take a sip. If it doesn't taste a little sweet, add more sugar. Be patient and watch for the fermentation to slow down and then stop entirely (no more bubbles). Now sit down with your buddies and uncork that shit and pass it around!


----------



## Riggs

2 easy recipes 
http://www.totse2.com/content.php?309-How-to-Make-Rice-Wine-in-Your-Closet

http://www.warpbreach.com/6/6.html


----------



## billyriot

I don't know if this is a dumb question or not, but I'm about to start brewing some wine at home; should I pin a hole through the balloon for ventilation? Or just leave it as is?


----------



## Riggs

I have put one when I used a balloon or just napkins and an elastic or string


----------



## Dirty Rig

so i've got my autumn batch of cider brewing already (btw, condoms instead of balloons look downright giggly once they start to inflate, but thats just my inner 9 year-old), but i stumbled across a 750ml bottle of non-alcoholic cider i bought years ago for god knows what reason and im wondering if there is anything i can add to it (short of gasoline or liquor) to turn it into the fuck-you-up kinda cider.


----------



## Doobie_D

Dirty Rig said:


> so i stumbled across a 750ml bottle of non-alcoholic cider i bought years ago for god knows what reason and im wondering if there is anything i can add to it (short of gasoline or liquor) to turn it into the fuck-you-up kinda cider.


 

A cup of sugar per gallon of cider (equaling 2% abv potential cup-per-gallon).. and a high alcohol tolerant yeast.

My favorite is Lalavin's EC-1118.

That shit is a beast at 18% alco-tolerance.

But if that shit has Potassium Sorbate in it your gonna have to make a yeast starter


----------



## Dirty Rig

i was hoping you'd say that. thanks, doob.


----------



## Doobie_D

Just here to help... the world make as much booze as possible


----------



## soapybum

If you get yourself some metal coils (some brew stores sell them) and a pressure cooker, you can distill some stronger spirits/liqours. Takes a bit more time and effort than brewing, but its well worth it!


----------



## Doobie_D

If you dont got the copper coil you could go the Wok still method:

http://world-food-and-wine.com/spirits-how-to-make-a-still

Works pretty good. Ive made small amounts of liquor for shits and giggles with this method. Its even more productive if you take your wine,wash,hooch, whatever and freeze distill it first and then run it through your wok still.


----------



## billyriot

Just tested my first batch and I'm pretty stoked about it! It's got a pretty strong taste, and I was buzzed after one glass, haha. All in all, I think this is the most fun I've had with an at home project.


----------



## Doobie_D

Be careful. That shits addicting. I started out with a gallon of homemade cider and now im up to a 57 gallon capacity of various carboys, 10 gallon mash/lauter tun, 5 gallon brew pot, wort chiller, temperature controlled fermenting chamber, kegging set up, soon to be keezer, yeast reclaimation set up and various odds and ends of equipment for the racking, cleaning, etc etc etc of booze making.

This shit will steal every penny you come by. Im slightly ashamed to say.. yes... i have flown a sign in the past for malt extract. Ive come dangerously close to sucking dick for 10lbs of 2 row and a couple ounces of Amarillo hops. Luckily its that time of year when alot of free fruit is out and about for some real nice country wines.

After making homemade booze the right way i find it hard to drink the crap i used to like: Milwaukee's Best, Busch, Chillable Red, etc...

Soooooo... yeah... shits awesome


----------



## Kim Chee

Doobie_D said:


> Ive come dangerously close to sucking dick for 10lbs of 2 row and a couple ounces of Amarillo hops.


so, can I get like a hanny for a big sack of cascade hops I harvested growing near the trax in Salem? They're fresh.


----------



## billyriot

Sounds like you've got your hands, and liver, pretty full; haha.
Once I've gotten the hang of this, I'll probably eventually move on to better techniques for making quality brew.

One thing though, I started moving my wine to bottles, but there is a brown residue that lingers at the bottom of each bottle? Looks sorta like a cloudy syrup. Should I be concerned? Or is it that I didn't let it ferment completely?


----------



## bardamu

billyriot said:


> Sounds like you've got your hands, and liver, pretty full; haha.
> Once I've gotten the hang of this, I'll probably eventually move on to better techniques for making quality brew.
> 
> One thing though, I started moving my wine to bottles, but there is a brown residue that lingers at the bottom of each bottle? Looks sorta like a cloudy syrup. Should I be concerned? Or is it that I didn't let it ferment completely?


 
After brewing there will definitely be sediment. You can get rid of it by bottling with a siphon.


----------



## billyriot

Thanks!
I will definitely have to try that out.
I didn't think it was anything out of the ordinary, but it was still a concern since I had made sure not to include any of the original sediment when bottling.


----------



## Doobie_D

you should be siphoning anyways but yeah that shits just dead yeast, some settled live yeast and what wine makers call trub. If you let your shit go thru primary for a week or two then rack over (siphon) to another jug and let it sit a month or 2 then rack into bottles you'll have crystal clear, sediment free booze. Buuuuut the live and dead yeast is also good for you and waiting sux.

You'll find that after drinking a good amount of "early" homebooze you'll have alot of farting power and super smooth bowel moves. That is the yeasty goodness cleansing them bowels.

@7M's: No deals... unless you got a rare strain of high alcohol tolerant yeast on yer swangin meat


----------



## billyriot

After doing a couple weeks worth of brewing, I left my siphon pump out while I ran out to the store, and my roommate got a hold of it to use to clean his drain (don't ask me why he thought it was a good idea, but the kid's a fucking idiot) and I came back to find it sitting in a bottle of Drain-O. I'm pretty certain it's tainted, but is there anyway to sterilize it or test to see if it's safe without doing any damage? Or should I just say fuck it and get a new pump?


----------

